# The way I understand it...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

The way I understand it...General Chit-Chat is not suppose to be about chickens...With that said, is anyone trying to keep weight off during the holidays?? Or better yet lose weight? In the last year I've managed to lose 20 pounds but now I'm having a real hard time keeping it off! I really wanted to lose another 10!! Any advise (be nice) would be nice...Thanks!!  Jen


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm always struggling with that! The only thing I has found to work well is cutting out carbs (bread, pasta, etc...) and sticking to veggies fruit and protein. I don't bother counting calories when I do this. There is a great community out there that is free online called myfitnesspal.com. I think there is even an app for smart phones. Check it out, it may be of some help. And good luck!!


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Adkins diet.. Cut out sugar and carbs totally for 3 weeks and then eat in moderation. Of course up the physical activity to at least a fast walk for 30 min in morning and evening, even if it's in the living room walking in place, just do it with a sense of urgency. Three times a week to start the n add a day or 15 min here or there and by spring you'll be surprised !!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Tunic tops and elastic waists are the way to go! Fat keeps the wrinkles from showing.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i lost 2 stone and also have trouble keeping it off, i weight train and do cardio as often as possible, i try to eat more protien and i watch my carb intake, i dont eat white bread and i avoid sugar.
i guess its a case of burning off more calories than you put in.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> I'm always struggling with that! The only thing I has found to work well is cutting out carbs (bread, pasta, etc...) and sticking to veggies fruit and protein. I don't bother counting calories when I do this. There is a great community out there that is free online called myfitnesspal.com. I think there is even an app for smart phones. Check it out, it may be of some help. And good luck!!


 I am so tickled!! I can't believe it...I do the myfitnesspal.com Thats how I lost the weight. I think you all are right on...nobody says its easy! Thanks! Jen PS My girls keep me busy, between cleaning their coop, water and feeding them...keeps me moving!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm always trying to lose weight but I'm always finding it again!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm always trying to lose weight but I'm always finding it again!


*hee hee* Think that's my problem too


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Tunic tops and elastic waists are the way to go! Fat keeps the wrinkles from showing.


LOL - that is what I use to say...


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

It's just getting past the first week - once I've done that, it is easier to stay good... I just gotta start... tomorrow.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So how are the holidays treating you guys? I just finished off a ridiculous amount of eggnog. That's going to add up.


----------

